# Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!​*Immerhin fängt der neue Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke (ob nun der MSc (sagt er selber) oder der Dr., wie er es laut Struppes Editorial sein soll) voll Elan mit arbeiten an und schreibt mal die (Noch)Mitgliedsverbände an..

Adressiert ist das an:
"Liebe Landesverbände, liebe Angelkollegen" (das mit Angelfischer muss er noch lernen, dass es keine Angler gibt im DAFV, dass das also "liebe Angelfischerkollegen" sind - und wieso sind Verbände "liebe"?)).

(Dass zudem die meisten der DAFV-Funktionäre und die der den DAFV immer noch stützenden LV gar nicht mehr angeln gehen, sei nur eine unbewiesene Einschätzung meinerseits am Rande.)

Die Diskussion um die Ausweisung von Naturschutzgebieten in der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee und deren Auswirkungen wären in aller Munde. 

Daher wolle er fragen, wie die Angelfischerei (da hatters nu begriffen, dass es beim Verband nicht um Angeln, sondern ums Angelfischen geht) in Naturschutzgebieten in den Vereinen geregelt sei?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Da soll er doch besser die kompetete Initiative um DFV, EGOH etc. fragen, die da im Gegensatz zum DAFV wirklich tolle Arbeit leisten!!

Trotzdem seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanlgerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihr Kieler Adlatus, Vollborn, da eigene Wege in Berlin gingen und nun auch Frau Dr. und der DAFV aufgefordert wurden, hier endlich klar GEGEN Verbote Stellung zu beziehen (siehe dazu auch: *Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4550879#post4550879, oder: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978) *.

Hier könnte er seine Präsidentin mal auffordern, dass sie der Aufforderung zum öffentlichen Dementi auch mal nachkommen soll.

Vielleicht hat aber der neue Geschäftsführer noch gar nichts davon erfahren, was seine Präsidentin und ihr  Adlatus da in Berlin getrieben haben und warum nun so viele Landesverbände da eine Klarstellung wollen???

Vielleicht sollte ihn mal jemand drauf aufmerksam machen??

Immerhin:
Er hat angefangen zu arbeiten!!!

Sind wir gespannt, wie es weiter geht

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum DAFV und zum neuen Geschäftsführer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Dass zudem die meisten der DAFV-Funktionäre und die der den DAFV immer noch stützenden LV gar nicht mehr angeln gehen, sei nur eine unbewiesene Einschätzung meinerseits am Rande.)


Dazu passend auch :q:q:q:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> *Gruppenbild DAFV​*satire
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (12. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

*Ironie an*
Da ist noch zu viel Leben auf dem Bild!
*Ironie aus*


----------



## Wizard2 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*



Franky schrieb:


> *Ironie an*
> Da ist noch zu viel Leben auf dem Bild!
> *Ironie aus*



....und die Wolken wirken zu dynamisch, passt nicht so zum dafv:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

Der Baum passt auch nicht..im Gegensatz zum DAFV arbeitet
Holz ja..


----------



## UMueller (12. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Baum passt auch nicht..im Gegensatz zum DAFV arbeitet
> Holz ja..



Der war echt gut :m


----------



## Micha383 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

Der Baum und das restliche grün zeugen davon das dort mal leben existiert hat im Gegensatz zum DAFV


----------



## Deep Down (13. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

...und der Horizont vermittelt den Eindruck von Unbeschränkheit und unendlicher Freiheit, was mit dem Handeln des DAFV nicht vereinbar ist!


----------



## schomi (14. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

Zitat:
 und wieso sind Verbände "liebe"?)).

Die Verbände sind lieb, weil sie seinen Rock finanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

So kann mans auch interpretieren...........
;-)))


----------



## GandRalf (19. August 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer DAFV: Die Arbeit fängt an!!!*

In der Pressemeldung des Blinker ist der gute Mann jetzt schon Gewässer- und Fischereibiologe.|kopfkrat


----------

